# Do Cory Cats eat snails?



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Not at all in my experience.

Cories tend to appreciate larger groups (7-8 plus).


----------



## esteban (Jan 3, 2011)

Never had any of mine eat a snail that I know of. Leafy greens and algae wafers - now that's a different story...


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

no,too much effort.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Razorworm said:


> no,too much effort.


Haha. Agree with that. My cories are even too lazy to chase shrimp away from their food sticks.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

ya mine are pretty lazy to, I would have got more but they were $30 each


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I going to feed them some peas tonight


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I caught one of my large peppered corydoras red mouthed pulling a ramshorn out of its shell. No idea if that happens often or not but when I reset the tank there are lots of snails in view and they disappear once the the fish are back in the tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah Cories absolutely love snails


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

If the corys are not fed, they might eat snails out of nessesity. If you WANT your corys to eat snails, smash em and remove the shell. Corys do like meat yumyum


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

Razorworm said:


> If the corys are not fed, they might eat snails out of nessesity. If you WANT your corys to eat snails, smash em and remove the shell. Corys do like meat yumyum



+1. My corys love smashed snails!


----------



## h0meless (Jul 17, 2010)

Another +1 for corys eating crushed snails. When my snail population get's too large, I crush a few and let the corys have at em. However, I have never witnessed mine attempt to eat a snail that had not been crushed, so I believe you should be fine.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I sometimes see my corys scooting around a Trumpet snail or even my Nerite, but i believe that they are just playing with it because it never actually enters their mouths.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I've see a few pull a snail out of the shell, and by all means they weren't hungry. My panda corys will eat Small baby ramshorns at times while the shell is soft enough for them to crush.


----------



## SouthernGorilla (Mar 22, 2012)

It may be a matter of size. Our apple snails are almost big enough to eat our cories. So the cories don't seem to bother them. Not sure about the trumpet snails since I hardly see them anymore.


----------

